# Campgrounds in Lake George, NY



## gettebrian (Mar 14, 2004)

Any suggestions for a nice campground in Lake George, NY.  We are newbies and for this season we want to keep within the NY. NJ. PA. region.
Thank you for your time.

Georgette Keenan


----------



## circlegwranglers (Aug 29, 2004)

Campgrounds in Lake George, NY

I don't know anything about the "Lake George" area, but if you get the chance explore the "finger lakes" region.  It is some of the prettiest country I have ever seen.  We came through there last Aug. on our route from PA to Niagera Falls and stopped overnite at a beautiful campground in the little town of Cohocton.  They had everthing you could want in a campground all in a natural setting for a reasonable price.


----------



## Bush70 (Jan 2, 2005)

Campgrounds in Lake George, NY

I know this a little late, as far as I am concerned Lakegeorge Escape in Warrensburg is the best hands down!!!!!


----------



## Fulltimin (Jan 7, 2005)

Campgrounds in Lake George, NY

Yeah but at 48 bucks a night it sounds more like hands up!!!!!

There is so much to do around George why would anyone pay 48 bucks a night, 53 bucks on Friday and Saturday nights, for amenities. There are numerous other parks that charge muchless and are every bit as nice as Lake George Escape


----------



## JimFischer (Jan 8, 2005)

Campgrounds in Lake George, NY

I am somewhat familiar with Lake George RV Park, which is on Rte. 149 a couple miles south of the village.  It is a very well-run, clean operation, family owned for many years.  They have wireless internet new this year throughout the park, and all other amenities.  They are probably pricey but I don't have specifics.  They are a customer of mine, but I have never stayed there.  In fact, my wife and I are just considering getting into the RV life with our 3 young kids (5,7,9).  If you haven't spent any time in or around Lake George,it is a very special place. The village is OK, but the Lake itself, especially north of Bolton Landing, is like nowhere else in the world.  There's a reason it's called "the Queen of American Lakes".  Hope this helps.


----------



## Fulltimin (Jan 23, 2005)

Campgrounds in Lake George, NY

Speaking to some friends in upstate New York and they recommended Saratoga RV park and their rates are a whole lot more reasonable.


----------



## JimFischer (Jan 23, 2005)

Campgrounds in Lake George, NY

I'm not familiar w. Saratoga RV Park, but I can tell you that it is a 45 minute drive from there to Lake George, if proximity to Lake George is your priority.  There are many fantastic State Campgrounds in NYS, many that are waterfront, if you are just looking to get a taste of the Adirondacks.  Saratoga is the place to be in August, especially if you enjoy horse racing.


----------

